
Show HN: Adthusiasts – Local advertisement marketplace - Adthusiasts
https://www.adthusiasts.com/
======
Adthusiasts
Hi everyone,

We launched a marketplace for local advertisement. The idea is that locals,
sport teams, billboard owners and so on can create an account on my
marketplace. In the description they are pointing out what they would do to
market your business (i.e.if Person: hand out flyers, being a human billboard
or just wearing a t-shirt with your brand name on it; Hobby soccer Team:
wearing the t-shirts with your brand on play-day). A local billboard owner can
also create a profile. Even a wedding party could post their wedding day and
look for sponsors. Every profile can add more than one "ad-space". With
posting here we hope to get some feedback on our marketplace. Let me know what
you think. Sign up if interested.

fb:
[https://www.facebook.com/Adthusiasts/](https://www.facebook.com/Adthusiasts/)

John

